
Free to Choose ebook deal reveals the programmer zeitgeist - bhousel
http://radar.oreilly.com/2010/11/free-to-choose-ebook-deal-reve.html
======
robotron
I don't know if I would read too much into this. Maybe programmers already
have books on subject X so only buy subjects Y and Z during this deal.

------
runevault
One point from the comments I did find interesting, it says as much about what
areas oreilly is still the top tech publisher in (case of python).

However from any perspective I found the fact a data analysis book was #1 very
telling. I find big data interesting and see it discussed here a fair bit, but
I never assume the hot topics here hold interest in the wider developer
community. Guess I was wrong this time.

------
nkassis
I'd be very interested in seing the raw numbers, I'm guessing there is
probably some wide differences between 1 and 25.

It's cool to see Land of Lisp on the there. Good book, get it while it's
cheap.

I also got, Algorithm in a nutshell and Real World Haskell. I had a lot of the
other books on the list already.

Anyone care to share their list of purchases?

~~~
runevault
I grabbed Making Software. All the other stuff I know of from OReilly I've
gotten on prior sales (especially the big all ebooks $9.99 sale a while back).
Though Hadoop 2nd ed came out but I haven't made it through first ed yet
there.

------
stefanve
for me it was programming ios4 as i recently picked up Clojure in Action and
The Joy of Clojure (MEAP) at Manning for a like wise good deal

I used the code: clojure35 (35% discount code) for that and paid $37.37

